# what to wear?



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

I usually just wear long johns and it keeps me warm enough. I'm thinking about upgrading to the Ninja Suit once I've got the money--looks suuuuper warm. Anybody have one?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

under armour, then snowpants. i dont usually use a middle layer.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Depends on conditions. It is either, (1) UA cold gear, and pants (warmer), or (2) UA, fleece pants, snowboard pants (colder). If I am trying some new shit in the park that I know I am going to wreck myself on, I'll throw pads on over the UA.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I still have these blue long johns that ive had since I was 8, mega stretched out but they do the trick in -20c with wind chill.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

YanTheMan said:


> I still have these blue long johns that ive had since I was 8, mega stretched out but they do the trick in -20c with wind chill.


What happens if you get a beer belly and wear those suckers?


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

I always have UA full-length cold gear with a pair of pants over them, followed by my snowpants. If it's really cold, my mid-layer pants are thicker/warmer. If it's warmer out, my mid-layer pants are thinner.

The only reason I rock the mid-layer is because a lot of times my friends and I go straight from the mountain to a restaurant or whatnot, and wearing my snowpants can be cumbersome


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The only thing I ever wear under my outergear is Underarmor. Never had a need to layer. It's waterproof and warm. Love the stuff.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> The only thing I ever wear under my outergear is Underarmor. Never had a need to layer. It's waterproof and warm. Love the stuff.


I kinda wish they would redesign the cold gear face mask / hood. IMHO, It is not long enough and needs to extend down the neck a bit further. It can also be a little thin on really cold days. If it was like half way between it's current design and these, it would SO rock the party. I'm also really surprised they havn't marketed those hoods more heavily to the snowboard / ski world.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

sedition said:


> I kinda wish they would redesign the cold gear face mask / hood. IMHO, It is not long enough and needs to extend down the neck a bit further. It can also be a little thin on really cold days. If it was like half way between it's current design and these, it would SO rock the party. I'm also really surprised they havn't marketed those hoods more heavily to the snowboard / ski world.


You know, I agree with you. My hood is FAIRLY warm, but if it were a little more like the cold gear shirt it would be a lot better. I also agree about the neck not extending far enough. Unless you have your coat zipped up you can get a draft. it doesn't reach all the way down to the neck of my shirt unless I am wearing a mock turtle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

dont no were you guysare riding or how cold it is but i just do a short sleeve or long sleeve under my jacket and shorts under my pants, i get to hot if i wear like pants or something


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

RideSideWayz said:


> dont no were you guysare riding or how cold it is but i just do a short sleeve or long sleeve under my jacket and shorts under my pants, i get to hot if i wear like pants or something


english and grammar failz


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

*North Face*

I noticed that no one has mentioned north face and I am in the middle of purchasing the Hyvent pants and jacket. What are your thoughts on that product?

FYI - First time boarder...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> english and grammar failz


rolflmao!!!!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> You know, I agree with you. My hood is FAIRLY warm, but if it were a little more like the cold gear shirt it would be a lot better.


I was out on my bike the other night. 7 mile ride. Wind chill was below zero. I decided to try _two_ UA hoods and it was _perfect_. Warmer than one, no wind got through at _all_, and the wicking action was like super enhanced. A definite do over on those really old days.


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

Polypro long underwear or something similar to the UA coldgear. I have some Mountain Hardwear polartec stretch pants that are pretty heavyweight that work wonders under shell pants, or even insulated pants, in cold conditions.



As for TNF Hyvent stuff, I have two Hyvent jackets and a pair of Hyvent pants and they work great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

I wear an ex issued bundeswher uniform (german army got all the tags nationality etc) made out of gore-tex. I'm looking to upgrade the pants not the smock(jacket)any suggestions?. Plus my spy goggles fog up ...


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

sedition said:


> I was out on my bike the other night. 7 mile ride. Wind chill was below zero. I decided to try _two_ UA hoods and it was _perfect_. Warmer than one, no wind got through at _all_, and the wicking action was like super enhanced. A definite do over on those really old days.


One of two issues I got with the hood, one it gets damp/wet from your own breathing and moisture through it over time on the slopes, and two, I find it hard to breathe through when covering my nose so I rarely cover it up. I just use a fleece neck warmer over top of the mask and that stops the wind for the most part. As I mentioned on another thread, UA does great for cold gear as an inner insulation wear, but exterior wear by itself doesn't seem to cut it over a period of time.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I've got some Under Armour Cold Gear leggings that I wear. They keep me warm and dry. I love them. They were a great investment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

I just wear a seirus neofleece combo clava. It has a long enough hood and it has some very small holes for breathing.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

UA cold gear full length pants underneath my snow pants. Underneath my jacket i wear UA cold gear crew shirt and a thermal shirt.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

am i the only one who only wears boxer and snowboard pants? 
________
DiamondKitten


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

apparently lol


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Fleece fitted LJ's under my Pants and a HH Dry layer and a Columbia Fleece Under the Jacket. Keeps me nice and Warm all day:thumbsup:


----------



## Wreckoning (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't really have to layer much, I just use a long sleeve under my jacket and my DC pants have removable shorts inside - Tahoe weather hasn't been too cold this season, at least until the sun goes down


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Just boxers and snowpants.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

nos said:


> Just boxers and snowpants.


good stuff :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
________
DirtyBitcHLatin cam


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

sparty said:


> I usually just wear long johns and it keeps me warm enough. I'm thinking about upgrading to the Ninja Suit once I've got the money--looks suuuuper warm. Anybody have one?


I have one and its amazing! Warm, comfortable, so much fun to unzip the a$$ to sh!t haha. Also when I fall I never get that cold snow down my back. I hate wearing a gator which is why I wanted one of these and it is everything I wanted and more.


----------

